# Favorite things to do on Maui?



## m61376 (Nov 5, 2016)

Haven't had much time to plan our upcoming trip, so I figured I'd tap the brains of the experts here as to their favorite things to do/see, including beaches, excursions, restaurants.

We were only on Maui for a short period on a cruise stop about a decade ago. We did the bike ride sown the volcano and it was terrific. I had read that they discontinued those tours for awhile, but I think they've resumed them. Any recommendations there?

Do I need to make restaurant reservations in advance or can I do that once we arrive? Same for activities- are things generally open or does everything need to be booked in advance?

I know for Aruba we always pack floats for the pool and ocean, but should I bother for Maui. Naturally, snorkeling gear is a must.

Thanks in advance for your sage advice, and for saving me time researching. Can't wait!


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 5, 2016)

My top 4, in no particular order:

Snorkeling/diving at Honolua Bay
Zip lining (Kapalua Ziplines and Maui Ziplines)
Hike Maui (East Maui Waterfalls & Rainforest Hike)
_Any_ sailing trip with Trilogy (including the snorkeling trip to Honolua Bay mentioned up top)
I like planning out my vacation, so I generally book everything months in advance, and that has worked out quite well for me over the years. If we wanted to do a specific Trilogy sail, there's zero chance I would have been able to do it once we landed on Maui because of how quickly they fill up. If you're going during whale season, make your reservations now. As in today.

As for restaurants, there might be one or two restaurants that you'd want to make a reservation for beforehand (I've heard Mama's Fish House can get booked quickly), but for the most part you're probably fine waiting until you arrive.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 5, 2016)

m61376 said:


> Haven't had much time to plan our upcoming trip, so I figured I'd tap the brains of the experts here as to their favorite things to do/see, including beaches, excursions, restaurants.
> 
> We were only on Maui for a short period on a cruise stop about a decade ago. We did the bike ride sown the volcano and it was terrific. I had read that they discontinued those tours for awhile, but I think they've resumed them. Any recommendations there?
> 
> ...



For us it's the Road to Hana and swimming in a few of the waterfall pools, swimming at Black Sand Beach and Hamoa Beach, Snorkling at Black Rock, window shopping on Front St., walking on the beach walkway behind the Maui Ocean Club for dinner at one of the many eateries to nmae our top fun things


----------



## 5infam (Nov 5, 2016)

There are already some of my favorites listed above, but I will add a bit more.

1. Love the road to Hana. Several places to stop and hike along the way. An absolute must for us is to get banana bread from Aunty Sandy's Banana Bread stand. It is just off the Hana Highway on a little road called Keanae Rd. After picking up several (I do mean several) banana breads, we go to the end of the road and enjoy the scenery. Lots of crashing waves against lava rock formations. The black sand beach is nice too further up towards Hana. Our favorite beach on Maui was already mentioned, Hamoa beach, just past the town part of Hana. The water is very clean here, and the best place to body surf, ride boards. Nice waves here.

2. On restaurants, we usually eat at smaller places that don't require reservations such as Da Kitchen, which is close to the airport. We go there after we land for lunch and then make a Costco run. Also on that side of the island in Wailuku is Sam Sato's. Tiny place, no reservations, only open until 2:00pm. Awesome noodles! Closer to MOC is Aloha Mixed Plate where we eat at least 2 or 3 times a trip. On the reservations front, we like Star Noodles, not fancy, but always crowded so reservations recommended. Hula Grill we usually go to once, in Whaler's Village which is walking distance to MOC. Finally, we go to Sansei Seafood Restaurant & Sushi Bar in Kapalua. Requires reservations, maybe in advance of your arrival for the date you want, for their early bird special of 1/2 off most things on the menu. I believe it opens at 5:30pm and you get 1/2 hour or an hour to order whatever you want at the discount prices. We love it there and save a ton of money during the special - of course there is 5 of us!

3. The snorkeling is great as mentioned, and we used to bring our gear with us. Now I never fly anywhere with more than just a carry on, so we rent from Snorkel Bob's. They can give you a map of snorkel spots all over the island.

4. Also mentioned is the Trilogy sailing trip. We did one to Lanai and it was awesome. Definitely not cheap, but it was worth it the one time we did it.

We also did the bike down Haleakala a couple years ago. It was amazing!

Have fun!!


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 5, 2016)

Haven't been to Maui since 2011, so some things may have changed, but probably not. Note that we're not biking, hiking, and zip lining types, so our recommendations will be less "active":

1) Old Lahaina Luau - generally regarded as the best, most authentic Hawaiian luau - advance reservations are a must. They book up weeks or months out.

2) Sunrise on Haleakala - spectacular!

3) Dinner at Longhis in Lahaina - try the Shrimp Longhi or the Opakapaka with grapes.

4) Dinner at Kimos in Lahaina - Hula Pie is a must for dessert (also offered at Duke's in Honokawai and Lelani's in Whalers Village, we try to hit all three)

5) Golf in Kaanapali or Wailea; want to try Kapalua sometime if my game improves

6) Trilogy cruises are outstanding - book well in advance. 

7) If you are there during the Humpback Whale season do several whale watch cruises - Trilogy is good for combined snorkle/whale watch cruises, but for pure whale watching, we liked Pacific Whale Foundation.

8) The Road to Hana, go past Hana to Charles Lindberg's grave site and the Seven Pools area - beautiful.

9) Take to north drive past Kapalua and past Nakalele Point. Awesome scenery.

10) Walk and browse all the touristy shops in Lahaina - a fun place

11) Some nice scenery in Iao Valley state park, but go early in the day before cloud roll in

12) If you've never done a helicopter tour, they are great. Try the long one that takes you along the sea cliffs on the north shore of Molokai. There are also operators offering fixed wing air tours as well.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2016)

Our favorite thing to do on Maui is relax!  We've been coming to Maui for years (since 1986) so we don't feel like we *have* to do anything.

That said, if it's whale season we always take at least one whale watch trip.  We go with the Pacific Whale Foundation out of Ma'alea Harbor.

As for restaurants, you won't have to make reservations ahead of time.  However, if there is a specific restaurant you want to go to, on a specific day and time, it doesn't hurt to plan ahead.


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 5, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> Haven't been to Maui since 2011, so some things may have changed, but probably not. Note that we're not biking, hiking, and zip lining types, so our recommendations will be less "active":
> 
> 1) Old Lahaina Luau - generally regarded as the best, most authentic Hawaiian luau - advance reservations are a must. They book up weeks or months out.



We have gone to Old Lahaina Luau every single time we've been on Maui, and that'll never change. It's always at the top of my list "non-activities" list.


----------



## disneymom1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Great thread!  We are going to Maui in August.  Has anyone taken the Trilogy Discover Lanai or Molokini tours?  Would you recommend?  Thanks!


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 5, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Great thread!  We are going to Maui in August.  Has anyone taken the Trilogy Discover Lanai or Molokini tours?  Would you recommend?  Thanks!



We haven't done the Molokini tour yet, but loved the Lana'i tour. Snorkeling at Hulopoe was a lot of fun. You can't go wrong on any of the Trilogy tours, IMO. Not just the sights or activities, but the crews are all top notch, and the food is fantastic (cinnamon rolls for breakfast on the early tours!).


----------



## Luanne (Nov 5, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Great thread!  We are going to Maui in August.  Has anyone taken the Trilogy Discover Lanai or Molokini tours?  Would you recommend?  Thanks!



Did the Lanai trip years ago.  A friend of my mother's (Mom is now 95) recommended it. Probably the best boat trip I've taken.  This was before the big hotel was on Lanai.  We snorkeled in the morning, had a wonderful bar-be-que lunch, then had a choice of more snorkeling, or a tour of the island.  We chose the tour of the island.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 5, 2016)

Planning a trip Summer 2017 - going to keep an eye on this thread.

Some of the things we're considering doing are:

Tour the farmed animal sanctuary on Maui! Must make reservations. http://www.leilanifarmsanctuary.org/tours.html

The Road to Hana - Nakalele Blowhole

Maui Arts and Culture center has lost of activities. there are kids events/activities to learn about Hawaii culture and history: http://mauiarts.org/

Maui hikes: http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/dsp/hiking/maui/

See the musical about Maui: http://www.mauitheatre.com/

Submarine ride! Could be really exciting and fun: http://www.atlantisadventures.com/maui


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 5, 2016)

Many people drive the Road to Hana but driving around the opposite end of the Island is also beautiful. Make sure you drive clockwise so you are on the inside. Zip line Pi'iholo Ranch. They have several courses. One is back and forth across a canyon with the last zip being about 2800 feet. Eat at the Kihei Cafe for breakfast. Cash only. Hike into the "crater."


----------



## drlee (Nov 6, 2016)

If you're staying on West Maui, we recommend Star Noodle as a fun meal. Also, if you are thinking of going to one of the restaurants that have reservations, the Ios App Open Table makes it easy to see what's near, and what times are available. You can then make a one click reservation.
There is a fun evening treat called "Slack Key Concert" with great Hawaiian music. It moves from time to time, so check with the concierge at the place you stay.
Someone above recommended Pacific Whale watching for whale tours. They are great, but they use a large boat. If you want something closer to the whales (Jan-Mar) use one of the zodiac tours. We like Captain Jack's but there are many that will get you really close. Again, Lahaina (west Maui) activity.
If you get to the North Shore, the parks have lots of surfers and really big waves. Watch local TV for surf and wind reports, to make a worthwhile trip. You can explore the art town of Paia on the way.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 6, 2016)

We just returned and really enjoyed the Old Lahaina Luau.  We got lucky and were able to get reservations, despite the fact that it's often sold out in advance.  

Driving down from Haleakala, we stopped at the Kula Botanical Garden.  Not huge, but a relaxing walk through the pretty gardens with lots of plants and trees labeled. Interesting story about its creation by a single family.  Also tried to see some of the glass blowing studios in the area, but the Hot Glass one was doing repairs that day, so no one in action.

Visited the aquarium and thought it was well done.

We tried lots of restaurants in Lahaina and Kaanapali. Often made same day reservations.   It's not essential but we got a better table at at least one place because of having a reservation.  We were disappointed at Longhi's..menu looked good but the quality of two of our meals wasn't as good as at most of the other similarly priced places.  Loved our fish at Piai Fish Market in Lahaina.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2016)

drlee said:


> Someone above recommended Pacific Whale watching for whale tours. They are great, but they use a large boat. If you want something closer to the whales (Jan-Mar) use one of the zodiac tours. We like Captain Jack's but there are many that will get you really close. Again, Lahaina (west Maui) activity.



I'm the one who recommended Pacific Whale Foundation.  We don't care for the zodiacs.  I like the larger boats, with a bathroom onboard.  Also they have coffee and some food available.  Since none of the boats can really get any closer to the whales than others, I'm not sure why you say you'd be closer to the whales in a zodiac.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 6, 2016)

stmartinfan said:


> We just returned and really enjoyed the Old Lahaina Luau.  We got lucky and were able to get reservations, despite the fact that it's often sold out in advance.
> 
> We were disappointed at Longhi's..menu looked good but the quality of two of our meals wasn't as good as at most of the other similarly priced places.



We have never made reservations for the Old Lahaina Luau until we arrived on Maui and we have never had a problem.  Only one year we had to settle for our second choice of dates.  It is true that it is usually full or close to it.  We usually go in January or February, occasionally in December.  

I am also not a fan of Longhi's.  My wife likes it a lot better than I do.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 6, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I'm the one who recommended Pacific Whale Foundation.  We don't care for the zodiacs.  I like the larger boats, with a bathroom onboard.  Also they have coffee and some food available.  Since none of the boats can really get any closer to the whales than others, I'm not sure why you say you'd be closer to the whales in a zodiac.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I am also not a fan of Longhi's.  My wife likes it a lot better than I do.



I can't speak for the Longhi's in Lahaina, but the one in Wailea is terrible.  At least in my family's opinion it is.


----------



## happymum (Nov 6, 2016)

We love the Zodiacs! Being low on the water makes it a much more intense experience for us. Different strokes ....
Also, because we often do a combination snorkel trip, it makes for easy in/out.


----------



## JIMinNC (Nov 6, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I am also not a fan of Longhi's.  My wife likes it a lot better than I do.



All of the negative comments on Longhi's in Lahaina surprise me. We've always had a great experience there. The service can be a bit slow, but we're on island time, so who cares? The food has always been great. Our favorites are Opakapaka with grapes and Shrimp Longhi. It's also a great place to people watch - once we sat at a table next to Carlos Santana and his entourage and the last time we were there we sat two tables away from Mick Fleetwood and John McVie of Fleetwood Mac. We also were told once that Donald Fagan and Walter Becker of Steely Dan frequent Longhis often.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2016)

As I said I can't speak for the Longhi's in Lahaina, but the problem we had with the one in Wailea was the food.


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't care for the larger PWF boats, either, and still prefer Trilogy's catamarans. It's the best of both worlds, IMO, and their ability to lower a hydrophone into the water so that you can hear the whales singing is fantastic.

As for food, our vacation cannot be complete without at least one trip to both Cool Cat Cafe for their burgers, and Da Kitchen, who has the best plate lunches I've ever had in my entire life.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 7, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> I don't care for the larger PWF boats, either, and still prefer Trilogy's catamarans. It's the best of both worlds, IMO, and their ability to lower a hydrophone into the water so that you can hear the whales singing is fantastic.



The Pacific Whale Foundation boats also have the hydrophone so you can hear the whales sing.

It sounds like different strokes for different folks.  It's great there all of these options.

We still love Kimo's in Lahaina.  They bill themselves as the oldest restaurant in that area.  I've been going there since the 1970's.  They didn't use to take reservations, but now they do.  When going for dinner we like to try to get there for sunset and request a table on the edge.  Lunch is also fun, that is served downstairs in the bar area.


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 7, 2016)

Luanne said:


> The Pacific Whale Foundation boats also have the hydrophone so you can hear the whales sing.
> 
> It sounds like different strokes for different folks.  It's great there all of these options.
> 
> We still love Kimo's in Lahaina.  They bill themselves as the oldest restaurant in that area.  I've been going there since the 1970's.  They didn't use to take reservations, but now they do.  When going for dinner we like to try to get there for sunset and request a table on the edge.  Lunch is also fun, that is served downstairs in the bar area.



Yeah, I was more referring to the Zodiak's there. As for PWF, I have more of an issue with the company itself, and choose not to give them my money.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 7, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Yeah, I was more referring to the Zodiak's there. As for PWF, I have more of an issue with the company itself, and choose not to give them my money.



Why is that?


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 7, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Why is that?



Their reputation in Maui isn't so good, from hitting whales (multiple instances), running ships aground, and questionable eco-friendly practices (recommending non-reef safe sunscreen; not actually using bio-diesel in most boats, or a much lower percentage than advertised) to overcrowding their boats.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 7, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Their reputation in Maui isn't so good, from hitting whales (multiple instances), running ships aground, and questionable eco-friendly practices (recommending non-reef safe sunscreen; not actually using bio-diesel in most boats, or a much lower percentage than advertised) to overcrowding their boats.



Interesting.  I'd always thought they had a good reputation.  I'm not disputing what you've heard, but where did you hear it?  Written somewhere?  Word of mouth?


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 7, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Written somewhere?  Word of mouth?



Both. Online, you can search TripAdvisor's forums. There are threads going back to like 2005 with the same concerns.

That said, to each his own. I simply choose not to use them, and don't actively try and persuade others to follow suit.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 7, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Both. Online, you can search TripAdvisor's forums. There are threads going back to like 2005 with the same concerns.
> 
> That said, to each his own. I simply choose not to use them, and don't actively try and persuade others to follow suit.



Thanks.  I'll have to do some reading.


----------



## alchook (Nov 7, 2016)

JIMinNC said:


> 5) Golf in Kaanapali or Wailea; want to try Kapalua sometime if my game improves



Don't be ridiculous. Nobody's golf game ever improves.


----------



## m61376 (Nov 8, 2016)

We're not golfers so no worries about whether or not our game will improve , but thanks so much for the great tips. Give me a good starting point and saves a lot of time. As always, Tuggers are great!!


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 8, 2016)

If you are on Maui during Prime Whale Season you do not need to pay for a Special Whale Cruise. We simply want on a Dinner Sunset Cruise and several times the Boat had to stop because we were surrounded by a Pod of Whales.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 8, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> If you are on Maui during Prime Whale Season you do not need to pay for a Special Whale Cruise. We simply want on a Dinner Sunset Cruise and several times the Boat had to stop because we were surrounded by a Pod of Whales.



But, what you get on a "special" whale cruise, which aren't all that expensive (probably less than a dinner cruise) are the naturalists who will talk to you about whales, and the hydrophones that go into the water so you can hear the whales sing.


----------



## iqmavin (Nov 11, 2016)

Just got back.  Assume you are staying near Lahaina? Some of our favorites are:

1) STAR restaurant.  Great Asian flavors. Fantastic food, service and atmosphere.  Takes reservations on Open Table but we found best time to go is form 3-5 PM.
2) Got a Groupon for Ziplines and loved it. 
3) Island Cream is the best ice cream on the island.  Close to Star Noodle.
4) Warren and Annabelle's magic show on Front Street.  Been there 5 times and still am amazed at what he can do.
5) Costco is close to the airport so we stop on the way to resort. Safeway in Lahaina.
6) Snorkeling off the Ka'anapali resort.....love it.
7) Black rock torch lighting at Sheraton.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Nov 11, 2016)

NTP66 said:


> Their reputation in Maui isn't so good, from hitting whales (multiple instances), running ships aground, and questionable eco-friendly practices (recommending non-reef safe sunscreen; not actually using bio-diesel in most boats, or a much lower percentage than advertised) to overcrowding their boats.



As someone that goes to Maui every year, during whale season, and we are avid whale watchers I absolutely agree with the above. I have a friend that has lived on Maui for decades, friends that go to Maui multiple times a year that are huge into snorkeling, diving and whale watching.  And the consensus of ALL is that they are NOT fans of PWF. The instances NTP66 mentions are entirely true, I've seen them in the Maui news, and when we were on Maui winter 2015 I actually SAW the PWF boat that ran aground on the reef just yards off of Front Street right smack in Lahaina. Did a lot of damage to the reef there. 

There are really good companies that truly care about the ocean and ocean life, that put time & money into research and giving back. Just a few are: Trilogy Excursions, Hawaii Ocean Project, Gemini, Teralani, Ultimate Whale Watch, and I've seen good reports about Paragon. I've personally been out w/Trilogy, Teralani & Captain Steve's. Multiple times. Several of these companies donate their boats & crew for Whale Days special excursions with actual whale researchers with all proceeds going to whale research. THOSE are the kinds of companies I patronize. 

Here's a link to an very recent discussion on another (Maui) forum: (hope it's ok to post a link?)

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTop...ai_Snorkel_and_Dolphin_Watch-Maui_Hawaii.html


----------



## mj2vacation (Nov 12, 2016)

We love going to the top of Haleakala for sunrise. Coming from the east coast, the first few days, we have jet lag, so no problem getting up early.  It is an awesome experience to feel close to the edge of the earth.


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 29, 2016)

Regarding Haleakala:
http://mauiwatch.com/2016/11/haleakala-sunrise-viewing-reservation-system-begin-february-2017/
*Haleakala Sunrise Viewing Reservation System To Begin February 2017*
http://mauiwatch.com/2016/11/haleakala-sunrise-viewing-reservation-system-begin-february-2017/


> Beginning on February 1, 2017, visitors in personal or rental vehicles wishing to view sunrise at Haleakalā National Park will need to make sunrise viewing reservations ahead of time at recreation.gov. The online reservation system is being implemented to ensure visitor and employee safety, protect natural and cultural resources, and provide a quality visitor experience at the summit during sunrise hours (3am to 7am). The reservation system will go live on December 1, 2016. The cost is $1.50 per car. Before February 1, 2017, sunrise viewing parking spaces will continue to be available without advanced reservation, on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## Fairwinds (Dec 2, 2016)

In addition to the hike in NTP66s post #2 hiking recommendation I like to walk up Waihee Ridge

http://www.hawaii-guide.com/maui/hiking_trails/waihee_ridge_trail


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 3, 2016)

Southerngirl528 said:


> As someone that goes to Maui every year, during whale season, and we are avid whale watchers I absolutely agree with the above. I have a friend that has lived on Maui for decades, friends that go to Maui multiple times a year that are huge into snorkeling, diving and whale watching.  And the consensus of ALL is that they are NOT fans of PWF. The instances NTP66 mentions are entirely true, I've seen them in the Maui news, and when we were on Maui winter 2015 I actually SAW the PWF boat that ran aground on the reef just yards off of Front Street right smack in Lahaina. Did a lot of damage to the reef there.
> 
> There are really good companies that truly care about the ocean and ocean life, that put time & money into research and giving back. Just a few are: Trilogy Excursions, Hawaii Ocean Project, Gemini, Teralani, Ultimate Whale Watch, and I've seen good reports about Paragon. I've personally been out w/Trilogy, Teralani & Captain Steve's. Multiple times. Several of these companies donate their boats & crew for Whale Days special excursions with actual whale researchers with all proceeds going to whale research. THOSE are the kinds of companies I patronize.
> 
> ...


We heard the same from several whale watching tour operators but we have never experienced disrespect to the ocean or the whales by any of them when we were onboard.  We haven't tried Captain Steve's yet but we took a sunset whale watching trip with the "Queens' Treasure" once from the beach in front of the Westin.  It is a beautiful Catamaran and a great crew.  I would do it again.  I also like the rafts and certainly if the whales come close to the boat.    Most have hydrophones and you can hear the whale song.  That is so amazing but we have heard them too when we were snorkeling at Ulua Beach.  Still, a boat trip is highly recommended, IMO.


----------



## m61376 (Dec 6, 2016)

Just returned last night. We had a great time, despite it having rained every day except one (and not just brief periods- extended periods of light rain and even heavy rain at times). Also so much for calling beforehand and requesting a higher floor- we were given a ground floor room- nice grass and plants outside, but no privacy with workman frequently back and forth, so really no balcony use. But we were on Maui, and the resort is BEAUTIFUL! I know why many here look at it as their home away from home. Despite the long flights for us, even my DH (who was reticent about going because of the flights) is looking forward to another trip. Layout if the resort is beautiful, it's well located on a very walkable strip, and the staff is great!

Thanks to Greg and others for great restaurant suggestions and "to do lists." We did the sunrise bike tour to Haleakala (sadly no sunrise for us- just freezing and rainy), but did get to ride down the volcano, and only wasn't able to do the last stretch past the town (thanks to more rain); it was an awesome experience! Saw whales on a PWF whale watch (they were the only ones starting the beg. of Dec.)- saw and heard whales, and even managed to get a few pics. We did the Road to Hana- we did follow some advice to do the full circle- would rec. doubling back and not doing the road on the other side, part of which is unpaved but, more imp., very narrow and windy at times, with some locals zipping by on narrow cliffside roads. And I was finally able to snorkel, something I've never been able to manage before. 

A few recommendations: if you have an iphone (my be available for androids, not sure) look for the *Gypsy Guides to Maui* App(s), There is a bundle app for 9.99, or single ones for 4.99 each. We bought the guide for the Road to Hana and it was amazing!! It is a GPS guided tour- tracks your location and gives you a great narrative of where you are, what attractions are coming up, how long they'll take, whether it's a must see or not, and where to turn and park. Cell service is spotty at best, so a GPS guide was especially helpful, and the guide was funny and advice spot on! The advice helps you keep on course and make the most use of your time. We were on the road before 8 and returned at 6, so even basically sticking to his must-see spots it was a very full day, and it's  a drive you want to do in daylight. Narrow, often one lane (not one lane in each direction) unlit roads are best navigated in daylight. There is also a guide for driving to Haleakala and a general Maui guide, which also can be purchased individually or as part of the Maui bundle.

Another tip some might find useful- they recently came out with all in one snorkel/mask, which we first saw a few months ago in Aruba. Several companies make them, including Tribord, Head and a few others. They all look the same to me, so I'm guessing there's one manufacturer and it's rebadged under different names. Tribord on Amazon. I was never able to snorkel before; I couldn't stop hyperventilating. This mask made all the difference- allows one to breathe through the nose or mouth while underwater. Even accomplished snorkelers love it- it's just easy to use. I saw a few others on the beach with them and it was featured in several shops.

For those driving to Haleakala- besides making reservations in advance (they sell out) after Feb. 1st, make sure to save your entry ticket, which is good for 3 dys. If you're doing the Road to Hana, past Hana is the Seven Pools, which is a short hike inside the park, so you can use the same admission ticket.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 6, 2016)

Really sorry that you had so much rain and no sunrise experience either at the Haleakala Crater and on top of that a ground floor condo with a garden view.  What was your condo number and in what tower did you end up?  I never really knew what month you were going so often was wondering when we would hear from you with your experience.

Anyway, it seems that the Hawaiian Islands appealed to you and your husband and I know that you will be back one day.  I know a few other friends who have returned more than once from back East and even from Europe too.  Our friends told us yesterday on the phone how much they would like to return again.

Please, post your pictures and I am so happy that you heard the whales sing and that you went snorkeling too!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2016)

My wife bought one of those masks a couple of years ago and she loves it and reccommends it to everyone.


----------



## happymum (Dec 7, 2016)

Just bought one of the Head snorkel masks at Costco in CA. Looking forward to trying it out next week!


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2016)

We always stay in Kaanapali and our favorite thing is our morning walk along the Kaanapali shore line before it gets too crowded. Get up early and enjoy


----------



## m61376 (Dec 7, 2016)

Emmy- Yeah, we just returned on Monday (went from the 27th to the 4th). I don't like to post in public forums when we'll be away for security reasons; unfortunately you never know who's trolling through various forums and  don't like to announce that the house is vacant. As for the room assignment- just the luck of the draw- we were assigned 1211 in Lahaina Tower, and there was no changing; I did ask nicely, just in case. Oh well.... The rain was a bit surprising; staff and merchants at the store were commenting how atypical it was, and how much more humid it was last week. But except for Sunday, when we had a late flight and the rain was pretty constant, we managed to work around it and had a great time anyway. I was a bit disappointed about not seeing the sunrise, but we did have one spectacular sunset during the week, which was probably one of the two nicest we've ever seen. 

The resort is beautiful and nicely situated on the beach, with easy access to both shopping and snorkeling. It was nice being able to sit out in front of the pool and look out over the ocean, esp. in front of the main pool which didn't have cabanas blocking your view. Kudos to the staff for the chaise monitoring- they're really on top of it, and chairs don't sit unoccupied, which is a far cry from our experience elsewhere.


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 8, 2016)

m61376 said:


> I don't like to post in public forums when we'll be away for security reasons; unfortunately you never know who's trolling through various forums and don't like to announce that the house is vacant.


I figured that and agree with you so I no longer post pictures either while I am away from home and stopped using Facebook too for that unless it is in a private group.



m61376 said:


> As for the room assignment- just the luck of the draw- we were assigned 1211 in Lahaina Tower, and there was no changing; I did ask nicely, just in case. Oh well....


That is a disappointment that you ended up with the ground floor unit with that view.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 9, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Many people drive the Road to Hana but driving around the opposite end of the Island is also beautiful. Make sure you drive clockwise so you are on the inside. Zip line Pi'iholo Ranch. They have several courses. One is back and forth across a canyon with the last zip being about 2800 feet. Eat at the Kihei Cafe for breakfast. Cash only. Hike into the "crater."


We enjoy the road beyond Hana more than the road to Hana.  

We also really enjoy the road on the north side of West Maui, as well.  BTW- we've always done both roads with an ordinary compact-size car rental. 

We also enjoy hiking on Haleakala. On our next trip, it's likely that two of our kids will spend a couple of nights on Haleakala.


----------

